# Black Mustard Seed For Pigeons !! ?



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

I am newbie to this site, this might've discussed before as I have done lot of reading on this site but never seen it mentioned. Other day I was chatting with other member from this site “palomo” and this came up along with few other things.
I had pigeons at my friends farm in India and main food was given to Pigeons were Black Mustard Seed, Wheat & Corn. So we were wondering why this seed is not used in pigeon feed here in USA! 
Here is a link telling bit about goods of the seed http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=106
Nutritional Values: http://www.fatfreekitchen.com/spices/mustard.html
I see it has some vitamins and minerals in it as well, so why it’s not being fed to pigeons here in USA? Would like hearing from senior expert members on this and Thanks in Advance.
PS: Check out Palomo’s birds he loaded up picture album and I think his birds are very beautiful.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Black mustard seeds are not available in all parts of the world and secondly they are rather pricey. I give them to the birds need quick recovery but in SA you can find them only in health shops 250 gr packets. It is like feeding your dog caviar just because is nutritional.  LOL


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Black Reap Seed*

*BLACK MUSTARD SEED is sold in the USA but it is called by a different name it is called BLACK RAPE SEED. this seed has a high oil level and that is why in is not used in regular feed.It can be bought at most pigeon supp[y houdes ,JEDDS carries it and the price in their 2008 catalog are 5 pounds $3.50, 25 pounds $15.30,and 50 pounds $27.00. The prics listed may be higher as the catalog is a year old. The title should read BLACK RAPE SEED .* GEORGE


----------



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

Plamenh: I was talking about USA but thanks for the input

George Simon: Thanks for the info and I tried changing the Title, site won't allow the Title change.

Thank You Both


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

george simon said:


> ... it is called BLACK RAPE SEED. this seed has a high oil level and that is why in is not used in regular feed.


Is it omitted from the feed because the birds would get too much oil/fat for good health, or because with the high oil content it might become rancid too quickly? Or both?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

rfboyer said:


> Is it omitted from the feed because the birds would get too much oil/fat for good health, or because with the high oil content it might become rancid too quickly? Or both?


*Hi RFBOYER, Good question, while I don't believe that the seed would become rancid I do believe that birds that are show types might tend to put on weight because they are not able get enough excise,on the other hand birds that are able to work out will use up the fat. Many racing people will feed fat types of food for their long distance birds as it is the best fuel for long races.* GEORGE


----------

